# confusing conversation last night



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Well for those who don't know, married 22 years, husband had an affair with OW from his office, I found out in Nov/09.
At that time he told me he wasn't in love with me and that he didn't want to continue our marriage.....said he also had feelings for the OW.
So we decide to call it quits, do up a separation agreement, I go to the bank set up all the bank accounts and take care of all that...
Separation agreement states he will find a new place and move out, we didn't agree on a time line.....
Very difficult transition for me, but understand if you don't love someone to the point of having an affair, that you can't hold on to someone who doesn't want to be there.
It's been weeks, and he hasn't looked for a place and has cried every time we discuss him leaving and starting his new life.
Last night he said he hasn't looked because he knows if he goes that will be the end and he said he doesn't know how he feels anymore about what he wants to do...
He has asked for a little time to think things through. 
I asked him what he wants to think about and figure out, he said he wants to see if he can get the feeling back for me. He said he wishes he could just flip a switch and love me again, but he said it's not that easy.....
He said he has not interacted with the other woman except at work about work things....
I didn't say a lot but i'm not sure what to do here now, he is being nicer to me and doesn't go out except to work.....
He has told everyone he is leaving me......
anyone have any ideas what is going on here?
Can you fall back in love with someone else? Can he resolve his feelings for the other woman? Not sure what to do now.....
any experiences in this would be appreciated.....


----------

